# Wood rack for truck



## flhpi (Oct 4, 2013)

I have been using wood racks for years with the truck. Started with my 84 then built new ones for the 07 3/4 ton and they are now on the one ton.

When I load down the truck the racks spread too much for my liking.  When I am going to transport on public roads I WILL NOT over do it.  When I am moving wood on private property I will load it up till I am maxed out.

I have hooked a chain between the rear of the racks to stop them from spreading. It is a pain to load with the chain across the back.  My concern is the wood stakes will break and the load will hit the road and cause an accident.

My question is, should I make racks that have metal post to prevent the possibility of breaking? What can I do to prevent the racks from spreading, other than chain the rear of the rack?


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 4, 2013)

I use more than one strap across the top. One at the rear of course, and then one halfway to the front so that the racks are more evenly squeezing the wood but also so that I can remove the rear one during unloading and the racks are still supported.

Don't use metal. You are just asking to ruin your bed. If the racks break the wood stakes, it's because you overloaded them. With metal stakes, you are more likely to load even more that will eventually cause bed spread.


----------



## wazzu (Oct 4, 2013)

Pics please!


----------



## Todd 2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> I use more than one strap across the top. One at the rear of course, and then one halfway to the front so that the racks are more evenly squeezing the wood but also so that I can remove the rear one during unloading and the racks are still supported.
> 
> Don't use metal. You are just asking to ruin your bed. If the racks break the wood stakes, it's because you overloaded them. With metal stakes, you are more likely to load even more that will eventually cause bed spread.


Correct, this happened to my brothers wood truck when he made steel pipe racks for it. worked great till one day he put the tailgate back on and oops that don't fit right any more. Made it worse when he tried to correct it.

I sense a need for a dump trailer in someones future,   mine too, sure would be nice to find a good used one but no one comes off them things around here reasonable.


----------



## MarkinNC (Oct 4, 2013)

flhpi said:


> What can I do to prevent the racks from spreading



Get a tandem axle trailer.  That way you can haul 1 cord of wood at a time easy, with no stacking and no lifting up to truck bed level, just a thought.


----------



## flhpi (Oct 4, 2013)

I would like to add pics but photo bucket and my IPad is kicking my butt right now.

A dump trailer is on my wish list.  I have looked for used ones and researched new ones. I have three flat bed trailers to pick from if I am hauling more than a cord.  When I am in the woods or tight areas I would like to just use the truck.

Thanks for the info and insight.  I will pass on the metal stakes, use more straps and use the trailer if I am dealing with a large load of wood.


----------



## flhpi (Oct 4, 2013)

OK, not the best pics to show the racks spreading but it is the best I have right now.
Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice truck.

I use racks that are built so that I can load one full cord in my F350. The deal is that I do my best to load the wood without depending on the racks to hole the wood in. The racks are almost a backup should a chunk roll off. See if you can load with less pressure being placed on the racks.

Really though, all you need is three motorcycle tie downs, the kind that are only 1.5" across and tighten/release with a push button cam lock deal. Run it over that top board and squeeze the sides parralel as you load from the front to back. Add the next strap once you've loaded the one forward of it.

Also, across the back, I can't believe that you leave that open and are also worried about killing someone. Don't you have a back board to keep splits from falling out the back?


----------



## flhpi (Oct 5, 2013)

I dont take the truck out on the road with the wood loaded that high in the pics.  Those pics are transporting it from the woods to the wood pile or from the wood pile to the shed.

When on the road I stack and taper down to tailgate level and stack the wood leaning toward the cab with either a board or strap across the back.  Even when I load lightly I dont like the spread. I will do the strap trick and hopefully find a dump trailer in the future.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 7, 2013)

Dump trailers are great but very expensive and, well, it's a trailer so you need room to turn around. Then tabs, tires, maintenance. You'll be hauling bark for every pretty lady that asks. The trailers are pretty short since they are so easily overloaded. You don't see many 20 foot long dump trailers and if you're getting a trailer it should at least be able to haul a car.

I don't know about you but one full truckload of wood collecting is plenty for a day.


----------

